# Kde Plasma / wayland (abandonné)

## Skwal

Bonjour,

--> Le sujet est abandonné, j'ai remis Gentoo à une version antéreure.

Malgré les conseils que je n'ai pas suivis... j'ai effectué un "emerge -e world" en pensant que ça pourrait me régler des problèmes, mais ce fût tout le contraire !

Maintenant je ne peux plus démarrer sous Wayland alors qu'avant ça fonctionnait à peu près bien.

Elogind est bien activé et actif, je ne pense pas que ça vienne de là.

J'ai ré-emergé "qtgui et qtwayland" en suivant la préconisation du fichier de log  "/home/USER/local/share/sddm/wayland-session.log":

```
not a reply org.freedesktop.locale1 QDBusMessage(type=Error, service="org.freedesktop.DBus", error name="org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown", error message="The name org.freedesktop.locale1 was not provided by any .service files", signature="s", contents=("The name org.freedesktop.locale1 was not provided by any .service files") )

No backend specified through command line argument, trying auto resolution

Filter multi-plane format 961959257

Filter multi-plane format 825316697

Filter multi-plane format 842093913

Filter multi-plane format 909202777

Filter multi-plane format 875713881

Filter multi-plane format 961893977

Filter multi-plane format 825316953

Filter multi-plane format 842094169

Filter multi-plane format 909203033

Filter multi-plane format 875714137

Filter multi-plane format 842094158

Filter multi-plane format 909203022

_XSERVTransSocketUNIXCreateListener: ...SocketCreateListener() failed

_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: server already running

kdeinit5: preparing to launch '/usr/lib64/libexec/kf5/klauncher'

kdeinit5: Launched KLauncher, pid = 5054, result = 0

Configuring Lock Action

org.kde.knotifications: env says KDE is running but SNI unavailable -- check KDE_FULL_SESSION and XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP

Session path: "/org/freedesktop/login1/session/_31"

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Unsupported maximum keycode 569, clipping.

>                   X11 cannot support keycodes above 255.

> Internal error:   Could not resolve keysym Invalid

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)

kdeinit5: opened connection to :1

kdeinit5: preparing to launch 'libkdeinit5_kded5'

Could not open kded5 using a library: Cannot load library libkdeinit5_kded5: (libkdeinit5_kded5: Ne peut ouvrir le fichier d'objet partagé: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type)

kdeinit5: Launched KDED, pid = 5070 result = 0

kdeinit5: preparing to launch 'libkdeinit5_kcminit_startup'

kdeinit5: Launched 'kcminit_startup', pid = 5071 result = 0

Initializing  "kcm_mouse" :  "kcminit_mouse"

Initializing  "kcm_access" :  "kcminit_access"

kdeinit5: Got EXEC_NEW '/usr/bin/kaccess' from launcher.

kdeinit5: preparing to launch '/usr/bin/kaccess'

Xlib XKB extension major= 1  minor= 0

Initializing  "kcm_style" :  "kcminit_style"

X server XKB extension major= 1  minor= 0

dbus-daemon[5015]: [session uid=1000 pid=5015] Activating service name='ca.desrt.dconf' requested by ':1.10' (uid=1000 pid=5084 comm="/usr/bin/gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.a11y.appl" label="kernel")

dbus-daemon[5015]: [session uid=1000 pid=5015] Activating service name='org.kde.ActivityManager' requested by ':1.7' (uid=1000 pid=5070 comm="kded5 " label="kernel")

dbus-daemon[5015]: [session uid=1000 pid=5015] Successfully activated service 'ca.desrt.dconf'

kdeinit5: Got SETENV 'GTK_RC_FILES=/etc/gtk/gtkrc:/home/martin/.gtkrc:/home/martin/.config/gtkrc' from launcher.

kdeinit5: Got SETENV 'GTK2_RC_FILES=/etc/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:/home/martin/.gtkrc-2.0:/home/martin/.config/gtkrc-2.0' from launcher.

dbus-daemon[5015]: [session uid=1000 pid=5015] Successfully activated service 'org.kde.ActivityManager'

kdeinit5: PID 5071 terminated.

Installing the delayed initialization callback.

bluedevil: Created

Qt: Session management error: networkIdsList argument is NULL

_IceTransmkdir: ERROR: euid != 0,directory /tmp/.ICE-unix will not be created.

kdeinit5: Got SETENV 'SESSION_MANAGER=local/bureau:@/tmp/.ICE-unix/5106,unix/bureau:/tmp/.ICE-unix/5106' from launcher.

Initializing  "kcm_kgamma" :  "kcminit_kgamma"

Initializing  "kded_touchpad" :  "kcminit_touchpad"

org.kde.plasma.session: Starting autostart service  "/etc/xdg/autostart/xembedsniproxy.desktop" ("/usr/bin/xembedsniproxy")

org.kde.plasma.session: Starting autostart service  "/etc/xdg/autostart/pam_kwallet_init.desktop" ("/lib64/libexec/pam_kwallet_init")

org.kde.plasma.session: Starting autostart service  "/etc/xdg/autostart/org.kde.plasmashell.desktop" ("/usr/bin/plasmashell")

org.kde.plasma.session: Starting autostart service  "/etc/xdg/autostart/polkit-kde-authentication-agent-1.desktop" ("/usr/lib64/libexec/polkit-kde-authentication-agent-1")

New PolkitAgentListener  0x555737152980

Adding new listener  PolkitQt1::Agent::Listener(0x55573715dc20) for  0x555737152980

Listener online

Authentication agent result: true

Delayed initialization.

Reloading the khotkeys configuration

Version 2 File!

org.kde.kf5.kwindowsystem.kwayland: This compositor does not support the Plasma Window Management interface

org.kde.kf5.kwindowsystem.kwayland: This compositor does not support the Plasma Window Management interface

org.kde.kf5.kwindowsystem.kwayland: This compositor does not support the Plasma Window Management interface

true

Imported file "/usr/share/khotkeys/konsole.khotkeys"

Imported file "/usr/share/khotkeys/konqueror_gestures_kde321.khotkeys"

Imported file "/usr/share/khotkeys/kde32b1.khotkeys"

org.kde.plasma.session: Starting autostart service  "/etc/xdg/autostart/gmenudbusmenuproxy.desktop" ("/usr/bin/gmenudbusmenuproxy")

Imported file "/usr/share/khotkeys/defaults.khotkeys"

org.kde.plasma.session: Starting autostart service  "/etc/xdg/autostart/pulseaudio.desktop" ("/usr/bin/start-pulseaudio-x11")

kdeinit5: Got EXEC_NEW '/usr/bin/konversation' from launcher.

kdeinit5: preparing to launch '/usr/bin/konversation'

bluedevil: ObexManager operational changed false

dbus-daemon[5015]: [session uid=1000 pid=5015] Activating service name='org.bluez.obex' requested by ':1.7' (uid=1000 pid=5070 comm="kded5 " label="kernel")

bluedevil: Bluetooth operational changed true

Registering ":1.3/StatusNotifierItem" to system tray

bluedevil: Agent registered

bluedevil: Requested default Agent

kscreen.kwayland: Loading Wayland backend.

kscreen.kded: UPower not available, lid detection won't work

kscreen.kded: PowerDevil SuspendSession action not available!

dbus-daemon[5015]: [session uid=1000 pid=5015] Successfully activated service 'org.bluez.obex'

QCommandLineParser: already having an option named "h"

QCommandLineParser: already having an option named "help-all"

QCommandLineParser: already having an option named "v"

kwin_wayland: ../libepoxy-1.5.4/src/dispatch_common.c :863 : epoxy_get_proc_address:  l'assertion « 0 && "Couldn't find current GLX or EGL context.\n" » a échoué.

The Wayland connection broke. Did the Wayland compositor die?

The Wayland connection broke. Did the Wayland compositor die?

KCrash: crashing... crashRecursionCounter = 2

KCrash: Application Name = kactivitymanagerd path = /usr/lib64/libexec pid = 5095

KCrash: Arguments: /usr/lib64/libexec/kactivitymanagerd 

KCrash: Attempting to start /usr/lib64/libexec/drkonqi

The Wayland connection broke. Did the Wayland compositor die?

KCrash: crashing... crashRecursionCounter = 2

KCrash: Application Name = kdeinit5 path = /usr/bin pid = 5072

KCrash: Arguments: /usr/bin/kdeinit5 

KCrash: Attempting to start /usr/lib64/libexec/drkonqi

The Wayland connection broke. Did the Wayland compositor die?

klauncher: Exiting on signal 6

Service  ":1.3" unregistered

The Wayland connection broke. Did the Wayland compositor die?

KCrash: crashing... crashRecursionCounter = 2

KCrash: Application Name = klauncher path = /usr/lib64/libexec/kf5 pid = 5054

KCrash: Arguments: /usr/lib64/libexec/kf5/klauncher --fd=9 

KCrash: Attempting to start /usr/lib64/libexec/drkonqi

QSocketNotifier: Invalid socket 7 and type 'Read', disabling...

kdeinit5: KLauncher died unexpectedly.

kdeinit5: preparing to launch '/usr/lib64/libexec/kf5/klauncher'

kdeinit5: Launched KLauncher, pid = 5234, result = 0

kdeinit5: PID 5054 terminated.

(EE) failed to read Wayland events: Broken pipe

"/usr/bin/kwin_wayland" ("--xwayland", "--libinput", "--exit-with-session=/usr/lib64/libexec/startplasma-waylandsession") exited with code 6

startplasmacompositor: Shutting down...

startplasmacompositor: Done.

QSocketNotifier: Invalid socket 9 and type 'Read', disabling...

Failed to create wl_display (Connexion refusée)

qt.qpa.plugin: Could not load the Qt platform plugin "wayland" in "" even though it was found.

Failed to create wl_display (Connexion refusée)

qt.qpa.plugin: Could not load the Qt platform plugin "wayland" in "" even though it was found.

This application failed to start because no Qt platform plugin could be initialized. Reinstalling the application may fix this problem.

Available platform plugins are: wayland-org.kde.kwin.qpa, eglfs, minimal, minimalegl, offscreen, wayland-egl, wayland, wayland-xcomposite-egl, wayland-xcomposite-glx, xcb.

qt.qpa.xcb: could not connect to display :1

qt.qpa.plugin: Could not load the Qt platform plugin "xcb" in "" even though it was found.

This application failed to start because no Qt platform plugin could be initialized. Reinstalling the application may fix this problem.

Available platform plugins are: wayland-org.kde.kwin.qpa, eglfs, minimal, minimalegl, offscreen, wayland-egl, wayland, wayland-xcomposite-egl, wayland-xcomposite-glx, xcb.

kdeinit5: Communication error with launcher. Exiting!

Failed to create wl_display (Connexion refusée)

qt.qpa.plugin: Could not load the Qt platform plugin "wayland" in "" even though it was found.

This application failed to start because no Qt platform plugin could be initialized. Reinstalling the application may fix this problem.

Available platform plugins are: wayland-org.kde.kwin.qpa, eglfs, minimal, minimalegl, offscreen, wayland-egl, wayland, wayland-xcomposite-egl, wayland-xcomposite-glx, xcb.

Échec lors de la connexion : Connexion refusée

Échec de pa_context_connect() : Connexion refusée

The X11 connection broke (error 1). Did the X11 server die?

The X11 connection broke (error 1). Did the X11 server die?

The X11 connection broke (error 1). Did the X11 server die?

The X11 connection broke (error 1). Did the X11 server die?

org.kde.plasmaquick: Applet preload policy set to 1

Couldn't start kglobalaccel from org.kde.kglobalaccel.service: QDBusError("org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Disconnected", "Not connected to D-Bus server")

KCrash: crashing... crashRecursionCounter = 2

KCrash: Application Name = konversation path = /usr/bin pid = 5148

KCrash: Arguments: /usr/bin/konversation 

KCrash: Attempting to start /usr/lib64/libexec/drkonqi

Failed to create wl_display (Connexion refusée)

qt.qpa.plugin: Could not load the Qt platform plugin "wayland" in "" even though it was found.

This application failed to start because no Qt platform plugin could be initialized. Reinstalling the application may fix this problem.

Available platform plugins are: wayland-org.kde.kwin.qpa, eglfs, minimal, minimalegl, offscreen, wayland-egl, wayland, wayland-xcomposite-egl, wayland-xcomposite-glx, xcb.

qt.qpa.wayland: Failed to initialize EGL display 3001

kf5.kpackage: No metadata file in the package, expected it at: "/usr/share/wallpapers/Next/contents/images/"

kf5.kpackage: No metadata file in the package, expected it at: "/usr/share/wallpapers/Next/contents/images/"

kf5.kpackage: No metadata file in the package, expected it at: "/usr/share/wallpapers/Next/contents/images/"

file:///usr/share/plasma/wallpapers/org.kde.image/contents/ui/main.qml:76:9: Unable to assign [undefined] to QStringList

file:///usr/share/plasma/wallpapers/org.kde.image/contents/ui/main.qml:75:9: Unable to assign [undefined] to int

file:///usr/share/plasma/wallpapers/org.kde.image/contents/ui/main.qml:75:9: Unable to assign [undefined] to int

file:///usr/share/plasma/wallpapers/org.kde.image/contents/ui/main.qml:76:9: Unable to assign [undefined] to QStringList

trying to show an empty dialog

file:///usr/share/plasma/shells/org.kde.plasma.desktop/contents/views/Desktop.qml:146:19: QML Loader: Binding loop detected for property "height"

file:///usr/share/plasma/shells/org.kde.plasma.desktop/contents/views/Desktop.qml:146:19: QML Loader: Binding loop detected for property "height"

The Wayland connection broke. Did the Wayland compositor die?

KCrash: Attempting to start /usr/lib64/libexec/polkit-kde-authentication-agent-1

KCrash: crashing... crashRecursionCounter = 2

KCrash: Application Name = polkit-kde-authentication-agent-1 path = /usr/lib64/libexec pid = 5128

KCrash: Arguments: /usr/lib64/libexec/polkit-kde-authentication-agent-1 

KCrash: Attempting to start /usr/lib64/libexec/drkonqi

QStandardPaths: error creating runtime directory /run/user/1000 (Permission denied)

Warning: bind() for communication with DrKonqi failed: Permission non accordée

KCrash: Attempting to start /usr/bin/kded5

KCrash: crashing... crashRecursionCounter = 2

KCrash: Application Name = kded5 path = /usr/bin pid = 5070

KCrash: Arguments: /usr/bin/kded5 

KCrash: Attempting to start /usr/lib64/libexec/drkonqi

QStandardPaths: error creating runtime directory /run/user/1000 (Permission denied)

Warning: bind() for communication with DrKonqi failed: Permission non accordée

QObject::startTimer: Timers can only be used with threads started with QThread

Failed to create wl_display (No such file or directory)

qt.qpa.plugin: Could not load the Qt platform plugin "wayland" in "" even though it was found.

qt.qpa.xcb: could not connect to display :1

qt.qpa.plugin: Could not load the Qt platform plugin "xcb" in "" even though it was found.

This application failed to start because no Qt platform plugin could be initialized. Reinstalling the application may fix this problem.

Available platform plugins are: wayland-org.kde.kwin.qpa, eglfs, minimal, minimalegl, offscreen, wayland-egl, wayland, wayland-xcomposite-egl, wayland-xcomposite-glx, xcb.

Failed to create wl_display (No such file or directory)

qt.qpa.plugin: Could not load the Qt platform plugin "wayland" in "" even though it was found.

This application failed to start because no Qt platform plugin could be initialized. Reinstalling the application may fix this problem.

Available platform plugins are: wayland-org.kde.kwin.qpa, eglfs, minimal, minimalegl, offscreen, wayland-egl, wayland, wayland-xcomposite-egl, wayland-xcomposite-glx, xcb.

Failed to create wl_display (No such file or directory)

qt.qpa.plugin: Could not load the Qt platform plugin "wayland" in "" even though it was found.

This application failed to start because no Qt platform plugin could be initialized. Reinstalling the application may fix this problem.

Available platform plugins are: wayland-org.kde.kwin.qpa, eglfs, minimal, minimalegl, offscreen, wayland-egl, wayland, wayland-xcomposite-egl, wayland-xcomposite-glx, xcb.

Failed to create wl_display (No such file or directory)

qt.qpa.plugin: Could not load the Qt platform plugin "wayland" in "" even though it was found.

This application failed to start because no Qt platform plugin could be initialized. Reinstalling the application may fix this problem.

Available platform plugins are: wayland-org.kde.kwin.qpa, eglfs, minimal, minimalegl, offscreen, wayland-egl, wayland, wayland-xcomposite-egl, wayland-xcomposite-glx, xcb.

KCrash: Attempting to start /usr/bin/plasmashell

KCrash: crashing... crashRecursionCounter = 2

KCrash: Application Name = plasmashell path = /usr/bin pid = 5125

KCrash: Arguments: /usr/bin/plasmashell 

KCrash: Attempting to start /usr/lib64/libexec/drkonqi

QStandardPaths: error creating runtime directory /run/user/1000 (Permission denied)

Warning: bind() for communication with DrKonqi failed: Permission non accordée

Failed to create wl_display (No such file or directory)

qt.qpa.plugin: Could not load the Qt platform plugin "wayland" in "" even though it was found.

This application failed to start because no Qt platform plugin could be initialized. Reinstalling the application may fix this problem.

Available platform plugins are: wayland-org.kde.kwin.qpa, eglfs, minimal, minimalegl, offscreen, wayland-egl, wayland, wayland-xcomposite-egl, wayland-xcomposite-glx, xcb.

Failed to create wl_display (No such file or directory)

qt.qpa.plugin: Could not load the Qt platform plugin "wayland" in "" even though it was found.

This application failed to start because no Qt platform plugin could be initialized. Reinstalling the application may fix this problem.

Available platform plugins are: wayland-org.kde.kwin.qpa, eglfs, minimal, minimalegl, offscreen, wayland-egl, wayland, wayland-xcomposite-egl, wayland-xcomposite-glx, xcb.

```

Et là je ne comprend pas... Est-ce que le système aurait perdu des flags à cause de la ré-emergence du système, est-ce seulement possible ?

Voici mon "emerge --info": 

```
ortage 2.3.99 (python 3.7.7-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/plasma, gcc-9.3.0, glibc-2.30-r8, 5.4.48-gentoo_Lenovo-O2JKT21A x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.4.48-gentoo_Lenovo-O2JKT21A-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-6400T_CPU_@_2.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Mem:    16302728 total,  11171468 free

KiB Swap:    2047996 total,   2047996 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sat, 04 Jul 2020 09:00:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: aa0291b362fa865fc2143a6608a0e84687a1554d

sh bash 5.0_p17

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.33.1 p2) 2.33.1

app-shells/bash:          5.0_p17::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.30.3::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.18::gentoo, 3.6.10-r2::gentoo, 3.7.7-r2::gentoo, 3.8.2-r2::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.16.5::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.42.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.18::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.33.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            9.3.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.4-r1::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.30-r8::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

localrepo

    location: /var/db/repos/localrepo

    masters: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=skylake -mmmx -mno-3dnow -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mssse3 -mno-sse4a -mcx16 -msahf -mmovbe -maes -mno-sha -mpclmul -mpopcnt -mabm -mno-lwp -mfma -mno-fma4 -mno-xop -mbmi -msgx -mbmi2 -mno-pconfig -mno-wbnoinvd -mno-tbm -mavx -mavx2 -msse4.2 -msse4.1 -mlzcnt -mno-rtm -mno-hle -mrdrnd -mf16c -mfsgsbase -mrdseed -mprfchw -madx -mfxsr -mxsave -mxsaveopt -mno-avx512f -mno-avx512er -mno-avx512cd -mno-avx512pf -mno-prefetchwt1 -mclflushopt -mxsavec -mxsaves -mno-avx512dq -mno-avx512bw -mno-avx512vl -mno-avx512ifma -mno-avx512vbmi -mno-avx5124fmaps -mno-avx5124vnniw -mno-clwb -mno-mwaitx -mno-clzero -mno-pku -mno-rdpid -mno-gfni -mno-shstk -mno-avx512vbmi2 -mno-avx512vnni -mno-vaes -mno-vpclmulqdq -mno-avx512bitalg -mno-movdiri -mno-movdir64b -mno-waitpkg -mno-cldemote -mno-ptwrite --param l1-cache-size=32 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=6144 -mtune=skylake -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=skylake -mmmx -mno-3dnow -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mssse3 -mno-sse4a -mcx16 -msahf -mmovbe -maes -mno-sha -mpclmul -mpopcnt -mabm -mno-lwp -mfma -mno-fma4 -mno-xop -mbmi -msgx -mbmi2 -mno-pconfig -mno-wbnoinvd -mno-tbm -mavx -mavx2 -msse4.2 -msse4.1 -mlzcnt -mno-rtm -mno-hle -mrdrnd -mf16c -mfsgsbase -mrdseed -mprfchw -madx -mfxsr -mxsave -mxsaveopt -mno-avx512f -mno-avx512er -mno-avx512cd -mno-avx512pf -mno-prefetchwt1 -mclflushopt -mxsavec -mxsaves -mno-avx512dq -mno-avx512bw -mno-avx512vl -mno-avx512ifma -mno-avx512vbmi -mno-avx5124fmaps -mno-avx5124vnniw -mno-clwb -mno-mwaitx -mno-clzero -mno-pku -mno-rdpid -mno-gfni -mno-shstk -mno-avx512vbmi2 -mno-avx512vnni -mno-vaes -mno-vpclmulqdq -mno-avx512bitalg -mno-movdiri -mno-movdir64b -mno-waitpkg -mno-cldemote -mno-ptwrite --param l1-cache-size=32 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=6144 -mtune=skylake -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS=" --quiet-build=y --with-bdeps=y"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="rsync://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ https://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/"

LANG="fr_FR.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi activities alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo caps cdda cdr cli colord crypt cups dbus declarative dri drm dts dvd dvdr egl eglfs elogind emboss encode evdev exif flac fortran gdbm gif gles2 gpm gstreamer gtk iconv icu ipv6 jpeg kde kipi kms kwallet lcms ldap libnotify libtirpc lm-sensors mad mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib multimedia ncurses nls nptl nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds pulseaudio python qml qt5 readline sdl seccomp semantic-desktop spell split-usr ssl startup-notification svg tcpd theora tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb uucp v4l vorbis wayland widgets wxwidgets x11extras x264 xattr xcb xinerama xml xv xvid zeroconf zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2 aes avx avx2 f16c fma3 pclmul popcnt sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" L10N="fr" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-2" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby25" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev vesa intel i965 amdgpu radeonsi radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Ainsi que mon "/etc/portage/make.conf":

```
CFLAGS="-march=skylake -mmmx -mno-3dnow -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mssse3 -mno-sse4a -mcx16 -msahf -mmovbe -maes -mno-sha -mpclmul -mpopcnt -mabm -mno-lwp -mfno-xop -mbmi -msgx -mbmi2 -mno-pconfig -mno-wbnoinvd -mno-tbm -mavx -mavx2 -msse4.2 -msse4.1 -mlzcnt -mno-rtm -mno-hle -mrdrnd -mf16c -mfsgsbase -mrdseex -mfxsr -mxsave -mxsaveopt -mno-avx512f -mno-avx512er -mno-avx512cd -mno-avx512pf -mno-prefetchwt1 -mclflushopt -mxsavec -mxsaves -mno-avx512dq -mno-av512vl -mno-avx512ifma -mno-avx512vbmi -mno-avx5124fmaps -mno-avx5124vnniw -mno-clwb -mno-mwaitx -mno-clzero -mno-pku -mno-rdpid -mno-gfni -mno-shstk -mnmno-avx512vnni -mno-vaes -mno-vpclmulqdq -mno-avx512bitalg -mno-movdiri -mno-movdir64b -mno-waitpkg -mno-cldemote -mno-ptwrite --param l1-cache-size=32 e-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=6144 -mtune=skylake -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# NOTE: This stage was built with the bindist Use flag enabled

PORTDIR="/var/db/repos/gentoo"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

# This sets the language of build output to English.

# Please keep this setting intact when reporting bugs.

LC_MESSAGES=C

USE="alsa caps colord drm egl eglfs elogind evdev gles2 gstreamer kms lm-sensors multimedia nsplugin pulseaudio python theora uucp v4l wayland xinerama onf -consolekit -systemd"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

L10N="fr"

VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev vesa intel i965 amdgpu radeonsi radeon"

INPUT_DEVICES="libinput keyboard mouse evdev"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="${EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS} --quiet-build=y --with-bdeps=y"

#FEATURES="ccache"

#CCACHE_DIR="/mnt/Stockage/.ccache"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="rsync://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors//ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/"

GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc efi-64"
```

J'ai déjà effectué pas mal de recherches sur ce sujet, surtout la phrase numéro une du log: not a reply org.freedesktop.locale1 QDBusMessage(type=Error, service="org.freedesktop.DBus", error name="org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown", error message="The name org.freedesktop.locale1 was not provided by any .service files", signature="s", contents=("The name org.freedesktop.locale1 was not provided by any .service files") )

Mais apparement samo,qui à réussi pour son rpi, à dû effectuer un "emerge -e @world" pour régler le problème... ce qui me pose soucis vu que c'est justement la commande qui est à l'origine de ce problème !

En espérant que vous puissiez me conseiller je vous remerci pour votre attention.

Cordialement, Skwal.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Skwal wrote:*   

> Malgré les conseils que je n'ai pas suivis... j'ai effectué un "emerge -e world" en pensant que ça pourrait me régler des problèmes, mais ce fût tout le contraire !
> 
> [...]
> 
> Mais apparement samo,qui à réussi pour son rpi, à dû effectuer un "emerge -e @world" pour régler le problème... ce qui me pose soucis vu que c'est justement la commande qui est à l'origine de ce problème !

 

Pour les débutant qui liront (peut être) ce post, non 'emerge -e world' n'est la source d'aucun problème.

 *Skwal wrote:*   

> --> Le sujet est abandonné, j'ai remis Gentoo à une version antéreure.

 

La source du problème est donc toujours présente et n'a pas été identifiée.

Il faudrait que tu prennes plus de temps pour comprendre ce que tu fais et comment les choses fonctionnent, car tu en perds beaucoup à rapporter tes nombreux soucis (et les membres qui essaient de t'aider aussi, puisque quand un problème n'est pas résolu, il ne peut pas servir au reste de la communauté). Très vite, tu verras, c'est rentable puisque tu va monter en compétence et réussir à te sortir toi même d'affaire de plus en plus souvent  :Smile: 

----------

## Skwal

Bonjour El_Goretto,

Je te remercie pour tes conseils, je vais prendre le termps. Au moins avec une gentoo on y passe du temps mais ça vaut le coup !

----------

